# Quicktime-Einstellungsflut



## ttrenz (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe echte Probleme mit dem Quicktime-Codec.
Für die Schule muss ich eine Zeile Divx-Movies konvertieren. Nur """huch""" Da gibt es eine Einstellungsflut! Bei DivX ist es ja einfach..codec wählen, dann ok! Aber bei Quicktime gibt es wirklich viel...sehr viel...könnte mir jemand eine Video und Audio Kompression empfehlen? Bisher war Motion Jpeg nicht schlecht..aber es gibt sicher noch was besser....

wäre für hilfe dankbar



grüsse TTrenz


----------



## goela (26. Januar 2003)

Könntest Du Deine Frage etwas deutlicher formulieren?

Ich wiederhole:
Du willst also eine Szene mit dem Quicktime-Codec komprimieren und weisst nicht, welche Einstellung Du für Video und Audio Komprimierung nehmen sollst?
Richtig?

Aber warum machst Du das Ganze nicht mit DivX und MP3? Da hast Du die beste Kompression bei bester Qualität.


----------



## Gi.Joe (27. Januar 2003)

*Für die Schule* heißt das, am Rechner angucken, oder irgendwie auf VHS ?!?

Wir inna' Schule (gymn) gucken immer VHS über Beamer!


----------



## ttrenz (4. Februar 2003)

das problem ist, dass wir in der schule nur macs haben...und wir dürfen weder codecs noch sonst für plugins und programme auf den schulmacs installieren....

...deswegen muss ich mein divx-film in quick-time konvertieren...nur wird mein 10mb grosser divx-film plötzlich 200 oder sogar 400mb schwer, wenn ich ihn konvertiere....ich kann ihn dann auch nicht mehr ruckelfrei abspielen...deswegen

ich wäre für einpaar einstellungs tipps dankbar....er sollte in guter qualität sein und unter 100 (wenn möglich unter 50)mb sein....

vielen dank an die quick-time-freaks! (wenn es solche gibt 

güsse ttrenz


----------



## Gi.Joe (7. Februar 2003)

HIho,

könnteste wohl bitte rausfinden, was eure Macs für eine Oucktime Version haben, dann siehts mit der kompatibilität wieder anders aus.

Achja, am besten auch hardware angaben machen, k ?!

Btw. find ich gut, dass ihr macs inna schule habt, glückspilz  

Sag nochmal bitte, was für ansprüche stellst, vonwegen material quali.

Ausprobieren kannst mal (bei QuickTime 5 Pro):

1) Öffne deinen Film in QuickTime
2) Datei => Exportieren (Strg + E)
3) Nun is da ein Fenster...Einstellungen:
   (unten/ 2 letzten spalten)
   Export: Film -> Quick Time Movie
   Format: *klick rechts auf "Optionen", dann kommen "Filmeinstellungen"

*Video*
Einstellungen -> Kompremierung:
Soerensen 3 (soll sehr gut sein, da kannst mit ausprobieren / anderen);  Qualität: Hoch oder Beste (je nachdem); Bewegung: Bilder 25; Menü fertig

Einstellungen -> Filter:
schön in ruhe lassen!

Einstellungen -> Größe:
Aktuelle Größe beibehalten (*außer* du willst es kleiner machen, wegen Geschwindigkeit, o.ä.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, wenn der codec nich funzen solte bei euch inn'a schule, muss ich mir nochma was überlegen  

puhhh, sei froh das ich den text kopiert hab... cookie probs


----------



## ttrenz (8. Februar 2003)

....yes der sorenson3 ist perfekt!

jedenfalls für quicktime.

in der schule haben wir die neuen Imacs (für jeden einen  )
sind nicht schlecht nur einbisschen langsam...

das mit der videokomprimierung hat wirklich super geklappt der film wiegt zwar immer noch 90mb (divx=10mb) aber das abspielen verläuft ruckelfrei...ok, das wäre geklährt....vielen thx



(nur der sound muss ich noch überprüfen dafür will der nicht 

...aber das geht schon 

by tt


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. Februar 2003)

Jo super  

Freut mich dir helfen gekonnt zu haben  

Was war das denn für ein film(chien) ?

Wie lief das ab, hat jeder ne cd bekommen und dann abspielen, oder über Lan/Beamer ?


----------



## ttrenz (8. Februar 2003)

nönö, ich habe mein Abschlussprojekt als 3d-filmchen gemacht...jetzt am dienstag muss ich es präsentieren....und ich muss es den mac-usern zusätzlich auf cd abgeben...und von denen kennt niemand divx nur quicktime...das isses


bei der präsentation nehme ich meinen pc in die schule...und hänge ihn an den Beamer...den macs traue ich einfach nett...hatte schon viele mac-pc flash probleme....

deswegen


grüsse tt


----------

